
Data Breach Has Exposed Millions of Fingerprint and Facial Recognition Records - draugadrotten
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/08/14/new-data-breach-has-exposed-millions-of-fingerprint-and-facial-recognition-records-report/
======
consp
To link the other thread about the original publishing by the guardian:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20693438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20693438)

Which has some more info already.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've merged these threads.

